# West Point Waterfowl Regs



## DuckHuntin101 (Oct 21, 2011)

Im trying to figure if there are any special regulations for  the Glovers creek and Dixie Creek areas?? Are they open to hunt once season opens up ? Cause i was looking at the regs and it said "Youth Waterfowl Saturday and Sat. only during State Season" at glovers creek and i didnt know if you had to have a youth with you on saturday and sunday or what??  And are the waterfowl impoundments open to anyone or just quota?  you can PM me if you know Thanks


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 21, 2011)

Man if you live in dalton and are gona drive down here to hunt ducks go ahead and pull your boot off and just beat the heel of the boot on your temple until you pass out cause thats what you will feel like as you pull away from the ramp after you watch the sun come up....   Really  NO ducks down here.

Glovers creek wma is a seperate impoundment across the road from the lake and its quota or at least it used to be. Dixie creek has no huntable water.  Its a fiasco over there and a TEE TOTAL waste of time.  You can put in the lake and hunt the WHOLE lake all you need is a corp permit and your huntin liscence.  Call the corp office and they will send you one for ten or fifteen bucks.       

Really I would not drive that far to hunt the point.  I am sure some more locals will chime in...............


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Oct 21, 2011)

Im in carrollton at school and its a reasonably close drive. i was looking at the regs and was just making sure there wasnt any special regs i was missing out and was wondering if all the impoundments and are huntable during the normal season If anybody knows feel free to chime in


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Oct 21, 2011)

Youth Waterfowl Saturday and
Sat. only during State Season. Shooting hours until 12 noon... Does this mean on the weekends you have to have a youth and during the week its huntable to anyone??


----------



## r_hammett86 (Oct 21, 2011)

Glovers is not a quota and hasnt been for some time now. saterdays only up till noon. no shooting past then. same as pond one and daniels pond. Glovers has a ealry YOUTH waterfowl date where the young guns shoot and you guide. after that when season opens saterdays only as far as I know.  And so far everyone is right. absolute waste of time unless you dont have anywhere else to go. just go scout.

the lake is very low this time of year and will only get lower.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Oct 21, 2011)

:Appreciate it R_hammett86 thats what i needed to know.. I was down there this afternoon looking around Appreciate the help


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Oct 23, 2011)

No ducks


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is the rundown of Glover's...

Get there way early to get a spot...doesn't matter somebody will come in before shooting time and get cozy next to you.

Next be prepared to shoot 5-10 minutes before legal shooting time..if you don't you just missed your shooting chance of the day. The couple of woodies that come flying through no matter the time will get shot at. 

I wouldn't step foot on that place if someone paid me money. I can vouch for the validity of this info as I have a house about a mile as the crow flies and its the same thing every Saturday.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 23, 2011)

At this time snake creek has no water in it. If you have a airboat you could get out.  Theres about a foot and a half drop to get out of snake creek and into the river channel. If its this low come opening day you will have to make the run down from Franklin and if you have an outboard be careful. It gose from six feet to six inches quickly.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2011)

an outboard will be toast in the first 300 yards of the run if you don't know exactly where to go.  If you get lucky and get past those rocks, the ones at the mouth of Glover's will get ya.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 23, 2011)

Gaducker said:


> At this time snake creek has no water in it. If you have a airboat you could get out.  Theres about a foot and a half drop to get out of snake creek and into the river channel. If its this low come opening day you will have to make the run down from Franklin and if you have an outboard be careful. It gose from six feet to six inches quickly.



Was that you running it around lunch today?


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 23, 2011)

Yea, I put in at the bridge and rode down to snake creek, I was hoping the water was down enough to see my bow fishing set up but there was 6 ft, if it drops two  more feet I may be able to see it.   

Todd Mahoney was down there with his river pro but his boat is quiet compared to mine.  

I built a new muffler for it, so it should have been a little quiter than it was during the summer.  Where were you, at the house???


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 23, 2011)

Gaducker said:


> Yea, I put in at the bridge and rode down to snake creek, I was hoping the water was down enough to see my bow fishing set up but there was 6 ft, if it drops two  more feet I may be able to see it.
> 
> Todd Mahoney was down there with his river pro but his boat is quiet compared to mine.
> 
> I built a new muffler for it, so it should have been a little quiter than it was during the summer.  Where were you, at the house???



Yeah I saw him go up yesterday and this morning. I was eating lunch on the porch when you came by. Your boat sounded real good.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 23, 2011)

I think I am going down on opening day after I get back from the swamp and see if I can make a buck or two towing folks back to franklin.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 24, 2011)

Gaducker said:


> I think I am going down on opening day after I get back from the swamp and see if I can make a buck or two towing folks back to franklin.



That's funny. That was the same thing I was thinking. Might could make a little side change for sure!!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Oct 25, 2011)

if the watter drops any lower i will just sit in a deer stand before i go down there. it was so shallow during teal season i lost a good 1/2 off my GD prop. sandy bottoms = prop loss. thos mud motors will run in skinny business but sand is another ball park. you guys have fun with it.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Oct 25, 2011)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> :Appreciate it R_hammett86 thats what i needed to know.. I was down there this afternoon looking around Appreciate the help



no prob. 
but if i were you, i'd find some place else to go. unless you have no where else to go and have to go its really not worth the fuel and effort your going to spend. but we all gotta scratch the itch some how so good luck and be safe. that river down there is a boat buster when its this low.


----------

